# Coble Trophy



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

While researching the Herring Fishing Trophies awarded in Whitby and Scarborough in the 50's and 60's I have found reference to a Coble Trophy being initiated for the top fishing coble/cobles. Does anyone know anything about it. If I could get the detail I'd include it in the appropriate section on my website.
Thanks
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------

